# Lundgren M8 pickup



## plyta (Jun 1, 2007)

I was wondering, how people who have tried guitars with the pickup could describe the sound of Lundgren M8?

Lundgren.se gives absolutely no technical specs about the pickup neither tone charts or something  

 I presume the pickup is fat and warm sounding - first Meshuggah's 8 string guitar Nevborn Sleipner XL has quite a bright construction:

hard rock Maple neck with ebony fingerboard;

through

Alder body with a Maple top.

Does anyone have any in practice gained experiences about this pickup?
Has anyone ever tried to measure the impedance of M8?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 1, 2007)

thats a good question, i'v really been considering a mike sherman sirius 8 string, and was curious how the 8 string lundgren sounds


----------



## XEN (Jun 1, 2007)

I think Mike was planning on testing one on one of his Sirius prototypes. Maybe he'll chime in soon.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 1, 2007)

If its just like the M7 set up for one more string, it will not be warm or fat. On my S7320 (M7) it is a bright pickup with a very open, uncompressed sound, and since the M6, M7 and M8 are all supposedly the same tone... the M8 will be a huge, grating, immensely high output sound that will flay the audience alive.


----------



## AVH (Jun 2, 2007)

Impedance tells only part of a pickups story. 
I already have the M8 waiting for my incoming 2228, so as soon as I install that I'll be in a much better position to tell you about how it sounds in an 8. I'm sure it's voiced pretty much the same as the M7.
Search is your friend, I already posted about this very thing:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...tech/26719-lundgren-dc-resistance-values.html


----------



## philkilla (Jun 2, 2007)

The M7 produces a huge, gainy, highly focused tight sound.

I'm sure the M8 would do exactly the same.


----------

